# Wie komme ich an diesem "a" vorbei?



## Mari____ (10. Mrz 2020)

Hallo! Ich schreibe morgen PI und es wäre Hammer, wenn mir das jmd. lösen könnte, damit ich sehe, wie ich auf diese Liste zugreifen kann. 
Danke!

Die Methode berechnet die Summe aller Elemente der Liste a, deren
     * Werte größer als der Wert von n sind.
     * 
     * Die Liste darf nicht verändert werden.     
     * 
     * Es darf davon ausgegangen werden, dass die Liste a nicht
     * den Wert null hat, nicht leer ist und keine leeren Listen oder den
     * Wert null enthält.
     *
     * Beispiel:
     * Gegeben die Liste
     * a = ((5, 3), 
     *      (9, 2, 1), 
     *      (6))
     * und der Wert
     * n = 4
     * Dann ergibt der Aufruf von sumOfGreaterThan(a, n) den Wert 20.
     */

Das hier ist der vorgegebene Anfang: 

    public static int sumOfGreaterThan(List<List<Integer>> a, int n) {


----------



## LimDul (10. Mrz 2020)

Wo ist das konkrete Problem?
Du iterierst über die den Inhalt von a - das sind wieder Listen
Über jede dieser Listen iterierst du wieder - dann erhälst du Integer.
Jeden Integer, der größer als n ist, wird summiert und am ende zurückgegeben.


----------



## Mari____ (10. Mrz 2020)

Das konkrete Problem ist, dass ich das nicht hinbekomme, deswegen wäre es cool, wenn es jmd. kurz vormachen könnte.


----------



## LimDul (10. Mrz 2020)

Dann zeig doch mal, was du bisher probiert hast. Wenn du bisher gar nix probiert hast, wird dir eine reine Lösung auch nicht helfen.


----------



## Mari____ (10. Mrz 2020)

Jaa also ich hab schon sehr viel ausprobiert haha,

so in die Richtung : 

ublic static int sumOfGreaterThan(List<List<Integer>> a, int n) {
        int c = 0;
        Iterator <Integer> it = a.iterator();   
        while (it.hasNext())
        {
            List <Integer> b = it.next();
        }

        for (Integer element : a){
            if (element > 4){
                c+=element;}
        }
        return c;


----------



## LimDul (10. Mrz 2020)

Das sieht doch schon mal nicht schlecht aus. Jetzt schieb die zweite Schleife in die erste rein - so dass die verschachtelt sind. Und anstelle for (Integer element  : b) machst du for (Integer element : b). Und anstelle element größer 4, machst du element größer n. Und dann solltest du fertig sein.


----------



## Xyz1 (10. Mrz 2020)

Hab Dir ne PN geschrieben


----------



## Mari____ (11. Mrz 2020)

OK danke, habs jetzt


----------

